# Elusive Perch



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Several years ago they stocked Amurs in our lake and now there are no weeds. I know there are some big perch in the lake, but without weedbeds they are hard to find. The sportsman's club uses pine trees each year to build structure, but they don't seem to be in those spots.

Any suggestion as to where they might be in this lake or any techniques?

BTW: There are a couple places near the dam that are over 40' deep.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> Several years ago they stocked Amurs in our lake and now there are no weeds. I know there are some big perch in the lake, but without weedbeds they are hard to find. The sportsman's club uses pine trees each year to build structure, but they don't seem to be in those spots.
> 
> Any suggestion as to where they might be in this lake or any techniques?
> 
> BTW: There are a couple places near the dam that are over 40' deep.


i know the lake well try casting mister twisters i live in salem


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> i know the lake well try casting mister twisters i live in salem


Maybe we need to go fishing together one of these days and see what we can catch.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

sounds good let me know


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> sounds good let me know


I'll get with you in the near future via a PM.


----------

